
Demonstrating the pantorouter (2010) [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDPrFJazD3Q&feature=youtu.be
======
nkrisc
I love Matthias' channel. I don't actively do any woodworking (though I did
begin my college career as an industrial designer so I have a modicum of
experience) but it's still really enjoyable to watch him make thing and the
very clever solutions he often comes up with. I discovered it a few months ago
and always come back when he posts a new video.

------
cpwright
Its a nifty machine, and he has some really interesting videos on his site
(woodgears.ca); one of the fun ones is his experimentation making a better
mouse trap.

For the joints that he's making with the machine I'm a bit skeptical that this
is really the best way to do it. At about $1000 for a pre-built metal one
shipped to the US, you can avoid some of the fiddling you would have to do to
construct the machine itself (but still need a router motor). However, this is
more expensive than the special purpose jigs, and I'm not convinced you're
going to have better results.

He demonstrated the integral dowels, but frankly, with glue being stronger
than wood, I'm not sure that it really is better than just a doweling jig for
that purpose.

For example, with the $150 Porter Cable dovetail jig, you are going to get a
few patterns and be able to do dovetails much quicker than with this machine.

He clearly enjoys working with his machinery (e.g., he built a dust collector
and band saw from scratch), so I'm sure he had a lot of fun designing and
building it. And there are many reader-built panto-routers too, so some people
certainly like it.

~~~
sidfarkus
The porter cable jig is frustrating to use and requires the workpiece to be
held vertically which limits the length of board you can use with it.

The pantorouter is so much faster when cutting m&ts and so much more versatile
than any other tool in its' price bracket I think it's an incredible value
even at $1000. Heck the only thing that really comes close is the Leigh D4r
which runs 600 bucks and doesn't allow nearly the variety of cuts the
pantorouter allows.

The best part of the pantorouter is that you can think up a crazy joint (I've
cut an 'S' shaped through m&t), cut it out on the bandsaw, do minimal cleanup,
and because of the 2:1 reduction it comes out silky smooth on the finished
piece.

~~~
cpwright
The initial setup of the PC4212 is certainly fiddly and takes some test
joints; but so does the panto router. Once it is dialed in for the particular
thickness you're using; I find that I can cut as many joints as I want. I've
never had a problem with the length of the boards, since I mount mine on a 36"
bench and that is plenty for the drawer sides that I'm doing. With the panto
router, you can't cut both sides of the joint at once, so you're going to need
to get all your tails, then all your pins.

I don't deny that this is a nifty and versatile machine, I just don't think it
is going to be better than the special purpose jigs. Thankfully, no one tells
me what machines I can use, and no one tells you what machines you can use.
Improving your own personal methodology for things over the course of
different projects is half the fun.

~~~
mosdave
you're correct that it might not be the best tool for cutting dovetails, but
after trying just about every method under the sun for M&Ts, this tool does
have its benefits. Cutting double tenons on both ends of an 8' sofa rail would
certainly have been easier with a pantorouter. (although using it for through-
mortises seems at best ugly and at worst blasphemous).

------
kevlar1818
I like his visual explanation of how it works:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZ1v4PIsYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZ1v4PIsYI)

